# D&D's Army



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 10, 2009)

(A thread in general support of D&D and the Hobby, when so many other current threads speak of despair and doom, and the fall of the game.  It is not meant in humor, for the situation is too serious for humor.  However, it is not meant literally, either.  It merely seeks to give support.)

  -

  D&D's Army!

  Dedicated to preserving D&D, in all editions and all forms.
  Dedicated to the memory of Dragon and Dungeon Magazines in print form, and to their continued existence in online form.  
  Dedicated to Polyhedron Magazine and the RPGA.
  Dedicated to the OGL and all the games like D&D that draw in new gamers.
  Dedicated to all the D&D and RPing messageboards, their preservation, and their health.
  Dedicated to online D&D, online products, and maintaining and expanding the hobby on the Internet.
  Dedicated to our fellow Gamers.
  Dedicated to our Friendly Local Gaming Shops.
  Dedicated to our online gaming stores.
  Dedicated to our presence on E-Bay.
  Dedicated to our Game Designers, past, present, and future.
  Dedicated to all who have worked in the gaming industry, past, present, and future.
  Dedicated to all who defend our Hobby from the competition and economic woe.
  Dedicated to the memory of those who were the Founders of the Hobby.

  *** Dedicated to the preservation of D&D and of the Hobby, forever.  ***


  In dedication to them all, I declare the creation of D&D's Army.

  I will sign the charter:  

  Edena_of_Neith

  Who will sign, and proclaim their support for D&D's Army?

  If you wish to sign, place your name on this post.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 10, 2009)

Join me, in declaring your eternal support for D&D and our Hobby.  

  Because no matter what happens, our game will endure.  
  I speak out against the doomsayers, I say they are wrong, I say D&D will survive and flourish.  Our game, and our Hobby, will be around centuries from now.  It will remain and it will triumph, over all the adversity.

  Just put your name down, and declare you are a part of D&D's Army!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 10, 2009)

I have no other answer to the doom and gloom.  What could I possibly say?
  If Ryan himself is saying the Hobby is in real danger of collapse, in a Death Spiral, that is a truly dark pronouncement, and perhaps the state of things is truly dark.

  What could I possibly say to mitigate the darkness?  What can I do to lighten things in any way?

  This is the only answer I can think of.
  Laugh at the darkness, laugh at the gloom, decry a different and better outcome, take a stance for the positive.
  Laugh at the grim situation, even if it is grim and everything may fall apart.  What else can we do?
  Thus:

  D&D's Army!

  By declaring that, and placing down my signature, Edena_of_Neith, I hurl laughter at the grim situation, and I give my salute to those in our Hobby, and I assert that a better future is in store for our Hobby, than the one that is so widely perceived to be fated.
  Call it a shout of optimism.  Call it mocking the doom and gloom.   Call it asserting that a better future is to come.

  Come and join in.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Apr 10, 2009)

What if we consider your post a sign of D&D's death spiral?


----------



## Phaezen (Apr 10, 2009)

Edena_of_Neith said:


> (A thread in general support of D&D and the Hobby, when so many other current threads speak of despair and doom, and the fall of the game.  It is not meant in humor, for the situation is too serious for humor.  However, it is not meant literally, either.  It merely seeks to give support.)
> 
> -
> 
> ...




Phaezen


----------



## samursus (Apr 10, 2009)

Samursus


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 10, 2009)

Since granny wouldn't approve of the battlecry that would otherwise appear here, I'll instead sign up quietly...

Lanefan


----------



## thedungeondelver (Apr 10, 2009)

With the font of the original *DUNGEONS AND DRAGONS* woodgrain box set and formatted bold, I hereby sign:

*THE DUNGEON DELVER*

as a member of *D&D's* Army.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 10, 2009)

(gives a thumbs up to everyone who has signed so far)

  Cheers, folks.

  D&D is going to stick around, in the mainstream.


----------



## Remathilis (Apr 11, 2009)

Remathilis


Now, when do I get to kill something?


----------



## Silvercat Moonpaw (Apr 11, 2009)

I may not be a fan of everything D&D I'm not against it for any reason.  I'll sign because I want to keep some form of D&D for whatever use it can give to me.

SilvercatMoonpaw

(the "2" is just an unfortunate access error)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 11, 2009)

Remathilis said:


> Remathilis
> 
> 
> Now, when do I get to kill something?




  We can't kill the overwhelming pessimism that has engulfed the hobby, but we can take a stand against it.  Not let the pessimism overwhelm us.

  If more and more bad news occurs, we can continue to laugh at it, and not be overwhelmed by it.  We can be optimists, and we would be rightly so to be optimistic.
  Why?
  Because we choose to be optimists, that's why.  No other reason is necessary.  We know that we're right:  the hobby is going to endure.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 11, 2009)

If you'd like, just put D&D's Army signatory (or a variant that suits you) in your signature.  If you'd like to do that, obviously.

  This thread won't last, but signatures do.  Let's really create D&D's Army, and make a statement against the pessimism.  
  At least, that is what I have done (I have a signature, now, for the first time since joining ENWorld.)


----------



## arscott (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll sign:

_Alan R. Scott_


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 11, 2009)

Count me in, Edena!

William Ronald

D&D will survive, not just because there is a financial interest for it to do so, but because we who love this hobby will keep it alive.  I have been playing since 1980, and I have seen far worse times for gaming than the present.  I have seen paranoia, bone headed corporate policies, and typos that have made my eyes roll -- and still D&D has survived and grown.

Let's remember that what unites us -- in this case, love of gaming -- is more powerful and  important than what divides us.

(Okay, Edena, I gave you some experience points.)


(SilvercatMoonPaw2, go to the Meta forum and ask an admin to change your name.  That will fix the problem.  They can probably combine your posts with an earlier account if you have one.)


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 11, 2009)

Mark _"El Mahdi"_ Armstrong



Former member of the KISS Army.

Retired member of the Air Force (_*not-*_Army).

Current member of the D&D Army.



*Viva la D&D!*​

​


----------



## caudor (Apr 11, 2009)

caudor!

When I pass away (probably in an old folks home), they will have to pry my books from my cold hands.  And if I see death coming, I might grab on with my teeth too


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Apr 11, 2009)

Robert D. Gauthier, Jr.


----------



## Azgulor (Apr 11, 2009)

B. "Azgulor" Porter


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 11, 2009)

I give a solemn thumbs up to you all.  Thanks again.  

  Dungeons and Dragons isn't going anywhere.
  Gamers aren't going to roll over and give up because there are some problems out there.


----------



## amysrevenge (Apr 11, 2009)

Sign me up

Big Mike


----------



## MonkLover (Apr 11, 2009)

I as long as I have a pen, pencil, paper, paper with home rules scribbled onto it, and a book of some version of D&D stashed in my closet the Hobby will continue in my home. The game has provided me with so many friends and hours of fun over the years, they will have to pry the d20 from my cold dead fingers to stop me from gaming.
I officialy join the D&D Army for life.
Regards,
D. Overland


----------



## Drowbane (Apr 11, 2009)

F'yea!

~Daniel James Brew, aka Drowbane


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 11, 2009)

Edena_of_Neith said:


> I give a solemn thumbs up to you all. Thanks again.
> 
> Dungeons and Dragons isn't going anywhere.
> Gamers aren't going to roll over and give up because there are some problems out there.




We're right behind you, Mon Capitan*!
_(I guess that means you're first in the marching order!?)_




(*okay, that's a naval saying instead of army, but you get the idea)



​


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Apr 11, 2009)

Sign me up.

Bold or Stupid.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 11, 2009)

Again, I hope you'll put D&D's Army in your signature.
  This thread won't last, but your signature will.

  I put D&D's Army signatore in my signature.  The best way I could think of, to express enduring optimism.  That I don't buy all this doom and gloom.


----------



## Oompa (Apr 11, 2009)

Sign me up 

Someone should make a list...


----------



## Wightbred (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll sign this - I want my D&D.

Wightbred


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 14, 2009)

A listing was asked for.  
  So here is the list of those who have signed up as members of D&D's Army, in the order they joined.

  Edena_of_Neith
  Phaezen
  Samursus
  Lanefan
  THE DUNGEON DELVER
  Remathilis
  SilvercatMoonpaw
  Alan R. Scott
  William Ronald
  Mark "El Mahdi" Armstrong
  caudor
  Robert D. Gauthier, Jr. 
  B. "Azgulor" Porter 
  Big Mike 
  D. Overland 
  Daniel James Brew, aka Drowbane 
  Bold or Stupid
  Oompa
  Wightbred 

  Hey folks, thanks.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## zoroaster100 (Apr 14, 2009)

I sign on.  D&D forever!  D&D or death!

zoroaster100


----------



## twilsemail (Apr 14, 2009)

Count me in.

Thomas Wilson


----------



## Erekose (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea to me


----------



## Waylander (Apr 14, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## vazanar (Apr 14, 2009)

Im in.

Vazanar


----------



## Remathilis (Apr 14, 2009)

Edena_of_Neith said:


> A listing was asked for.
> So here is the list of those who have signed up as members of D&D's Army, in the order they joined.
> 
> Hey folks, thanks.  Thanks a lot.




[Homer Simpson] These people looked deep into my soul and assigned me a number based on the order in which I joined...[/Homer Simpson]


----------



## Barcode (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll stand up for positivism, and hold on to the hope that hating D&D and continually writing about that sentiment will eventually get boring.

I am Barcode.


----------



## doctorhook (Apr 17, 2009)

Barcode said:


> I'll stand up for positivism, and hold on to the hope that hating D&D and continually writing about that sentiment will eventually get boring.



Positivism? You're standing up for the advancement of humanity by science? 

Oooh, wait. I get it now. Optimism!  And I salute you!

Also, sign me up for D&D Army: doctorhook

Or positivism. Or optimism. Or any combination thereof. Whatever, they're all good causes.


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Apr 17, 2009)

So let it be written. So let it be done.

Imhotep the Wise


----------



## Filcher (Apr 17, 2009)

_Filcher!_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 21, 2009)

(bump)

  Again, if you put D&D's Army in your signature, it will last after this thread is gone.


----------



## darjr (Oct 20, 2009)

Aye! 

I'm in.

For weal or woe, I'm in.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 20, 2009)

Edena_of_Neith said:


> It is not meant in humor, for the situation is too serious for humor.




"the situation"?  Too serious?

Hunger, war, strife, disease - some folks may find these things too serious to joke about, and I could understand that.  But gaming is nowhere near those things.  This is a hobby, an amusement, a way to pass the time with friends.  People did this for _millennia_ without RPGs, and would continue well enough without them, if they had to.  

One of the major problems on these boards, that has caused much of our internal friction on EN World, is that people failed to understand that this is just a game, and what edition is in print/supported/superior/whatever is not worth getting angry at each other about - that the game isn't as important as people.  We took our hobby too seriously, and paid a rather nasty price for it.

If we'd only kept perspective, we'd have been better off.  So, with respect, to your, "too serious for humor," I say, "Plbtltltplt!"


----------



## darjr (Oct 20, 2009)

Umbran said:


> So, to your, "too serious for humor," I say, "Plbtltltplt!"




Uh... me to.

I'm still in though... right?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Oct 20, 2009)

I will certainly support D&D until the day I die.  But I don't think that the situation is serious or dire.  If nothing else, the OGL assures that D&D will live on, even if the D&D trademark dies.


RC


----------



## Snowbird (Oct 20, 2009)

You can count on my steel.


----------



## Vikarr (Apr 17, 2011)

Vikarr


----------



## jbear (Apr 17, 2011)

I sign on for me and my five stalwart players who I have introduced to D&D inthelast 2 years and for the 5 stalwart kids (5 -7 year olds) I have introduced to D&D half a year ago and love it and for my 5 year old son who begs for me to play Dungeons with him whenever we get a spare moment.

Hogart, Tanisa, Tron, Sylveria, Gorna, Hector, Mufeta, Dragon Rojo, Gata Negra, Salmira, Jbear


----------



## baradtgnome (Apr 18, 2011)

Barad The Gnome.

Here is to good friends brought together through a game well played.  Huzzah.  I can say that some around our gaming table have been together over 30 years.  That is the serious part of the business.  Long live D&D as a way to have fun, adventure, humor & creativity with those few we call friends.


----------



## nedjer (Apr 18, 2011)

These games cannot be allowed to die; not while subversive organisations like the Sealed Knot seek to steal our imaginations and lock them away in a endless Cromwellian Groundhog Day.


----------



## DM Howard (Apr 18, 2011)

For the Dungeons AND the Dragons!

Dndungeoneer


----------



## SoulsFury (Apr 19, 2011)

I join thee, Army of D&D!


----------



## Stilvan (May 7, 2012)

Signed


----------



## Chaotic_Goth1431 (Jul 25, 2012)

*signs name blood* Such is the strength of my conviction. 

*has all PCs sign as well*


----------



## the Jester (Jul 26, 2012)

*enters thread*

*signs name*

*kills thread and takes command of army*

*loots entire D&D mythos*


----------



## Wyckedemus (Jul 26, 2012)

*D&D for eternity!*

I too sign my name to these ideals, and offer my support to this noble cause.

Wyckedemus


----------



## falcarrion (Jul 27, 2012)

Do we get a DDA tshirt?


----------



## SLOTHmaster (Oct 9, 2012)

YOU HAVE MY BLADE!
..assuming I don't actually have to get up or, you know, move or anything.

SLOTHmaster


----------

